# Jobsite tool storage Ridgid great deal



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I popped in HD the other day and see that they just started to stock these pretty nice tool chests. I took a quick look at the price in the store and it was $250 which i thought was a pretty good deal. Seems they had them on special so i picked one up they are also on special online but not as good as price as in store. 

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/2048-OS-STORAGE-CHEST/EN/index.htm


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

We have that box on site as well as a KnacK. I have to say, the Ridgid box is pretty well put together. 250 is a smokin' good deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

250 is a good deal, think they could have made that weld a bit more ugly by the handle?


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 250 is a good deal, think they could have made that weld a bit more ugly by the handle?


Beggers can't be choosers. :laughing:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

They mark them down from time to time for $249. I bought one several years ago and we simply love it. We also have a really old huge, crappy, dented, locked wheel, heavy as all get out one that also gets used, just not nearly as much. The locking system on those makes it very secure.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 250 is a good deal, think they could have made that weld a bit more ugly by the handle?


 Some little Chinese kid made 3/4 of a cup of rice to put that box together and you criticise the weld............:w00t::laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Some little Chinese kid made 3/4 of a cup of rice to put that box together and you criticise the weld............:w00t::laughing:


Must have been his first day.:laughing:

I worked in a welding shop during HS and some during college, so I am a bit particular about what welds look like.

It would have taken a couple minutes to grind that down and smooth it out.

I don't miss laying in a drum or scrubber welding flights in though.

We made portable asphalt plants, used around the world, ADM in Huntertown Indiana.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Craigslist is the best place to buy job boxes (at least in my area). They are ALWAYS for sale and usually dirt cheap, too.

BTW, Harbor Freight sells pneumatic caster wheels that fit on job boxes. They make life just grand.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I had a 20+ year old KnacK box that was damaged pretty badly during a robbery. I knew one of the kids involved and his father replaced it with this. Mine has an additional locking mechanism in the center of the lid. I paid 125 bucks for the old one, used and rusty, about 10-12 years ago.:clap:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I was supprised to see it was made in the US! I'm def going to consider the casters to move it around though.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

cool to see more compays making job boxes available, price looks good too

the only thing i dont like about that box is the locks, too easy to drill out the lock. the greenlee's make it so you cant get at them, hard enough to get the key in at them in the dark let lone break one open


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

i've wanted the ridgid one for a while but can't get them in canada...

i saw a ridgid one in a store here _once_ on clearance and regret not buying it since. came with shelves inside


----------



## vintage (Sep 17, 2009)

Not bad for new stuff...but I've noticed the same thing as Greg D. 
You can pick up good boxes off CL for $100 all day in my area.
everyone's sold off their tools....all's left are the knacks.
meh


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

At least the lock is easy to drill when you loose the key.:laughing:


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a Ridgid 2032 which is a smaller version of your 2042. It's a great box but on down side is the locking mechanism... It's a cheap version of a Knaack box, the Knaack Jobmasters have a single locking point needing only one padlock. Knaack makes the cheap version boxes for Ridgid.

on the next time around, I'd go for a Knaack :thumbsup:

On the locks, instead of a padlock, I'd install a combo lock instead by master. That way you never need a key and you can always change the combo, harder to drill out.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

It would prob be much easier to knock the pin from the hinge on the rear than drill the locks. i have had to drill locks before and i snapped so many drill bits i almost gave up. even when i got the whole cylinder out from the lock it was still locked! i ended up just cutting the shackle with my cordless angle grinder that took about 30 secs. i have an artago stone lock for my jetski that cost me over $200 and it is rated as having a 30min+ attack time. none of these padlocks are full proof systems. most can be picked in seconds or cut/drilled in secs.

heres the one for me jetski. it's also impossible to pick as it uses disc's instead of pins and has an anti drill disc that just spins when you try and drill the lock out. But at $200 a pop thats almost twice what the box cost me lol


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

True, lots of locks have pins that keep breaking the bits when you try to drill them out.

I know its overkill but I have coded medeco pad locks worth more then the box :










For some reason all of those boxes have an exposed hinge on the back which wouldn't be too hard to grind off. I think if someone wants your stuff they are going to get it anyway.

Its a nice looking box, but I think I only paid 325 for my Greenlee.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

If you cut the welds or pull the pin out of the boxes hinge, you still have both of the folding arms that will limit access to the box. Lets face it, if someone wants your stuff, they'll just take the box and deal with the access later. Remember, a thief isn't going to worry about dinging the walls or trim on the way out with the box.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

250 is a great deal. i'll have to check out my local HD to see if they have any in stock.
I have my trailer but there are jobs that don't require the big trailer but are more than I can load in my truck if it's a week or two long.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Nice Box,,,,*

BC,,,,,,:thumbsup: not a bad price either,:thumbup: Castors ,,,:thumbup:
Brian


----------

